# How a professional contractor builds a temp service



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2019)

This is how it's done.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

Flexible conduit looks like a violation of working clearance.....110.26A3....Does it stick out more than 6"?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 16, 2019)

Are they using only 2 ungrounded secondary conductors from a Y secondary?

What’s the 1 1/2 for leaving the bottom of the panel?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 16, 2019)

Never mind on the first question


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> What’s the 1 1/2 for leaving the bottom of the panel?



It's a feeder for Saddam's bunker.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2019)

steveray said:


> Flexible conduit looks like a violation of working clearance.....110.26A3....Does it stick out more than 6"?



6-1/64" so yes, violation.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

No slip joint either....on the conduit into the ground...


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2019)

steveray said:


> No slip joint either....on the conduit into the ground...



Not required.  It is a local thing when I lived up north.  Not required here.  If we have frost, I'm leaving town.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Not required.  It is a local thing when I lived up north.  Not required here.  If we have frost, I'm leaving town.



Oh yeah...and the outdoor water heaters...Play through....


----------



## ICE (Apr 17, 2019)

A California professional contractor would install two ground rods and protect the G.E.C. with armor and a running board....that and receptacles rated "WR" would make the difference.

I'm curious, has that transformer been equipped with an all weather kit?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 17, 2019)

Contractors are always giving me a hard time about marking the Available Fault Current on tempory services per 110.24.
 Am I  asking for to much? Do other inspectors let this go?


----------



## ICE (Apr 17, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Contractors are always giving me a hard time about marking the Available Fault Current on tempory services per 110.24.
> Am I  asking for to much? Do other inspectors let this go?


If it is in a residential area I am comfortable with 10,000 amp gear but if it is not in a residential area I always ask for the AIC.  I haven't asked for the label on temp power equipment.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2019)

ICE said:


> A California professional contractor would install two ground rods and protect the G.E.C. with armor and a running board....that and receptacles rated "WR" would make the difference.
> 
> I'm curious, has that transformer been equipped with an all weather kit?



Well, first of all. There are two ground rods visible in the picture.  Next, the transformer is listed and labeled with a NEMA 3R enclosure so I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 17, 2019)

Is impact protection during construction a concern?


----------



## ICE (Apr 17, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Well, first of all. There are two ground rods visible in the picture.  Next, the transformer is listed and labeled with a NEMA 3R enclosure so I don't understand what you mean.


Oh right you are....I found the second rod.  When I googled the catalog # of the transformer I found mention of the weather kit so, of course, I wondered about that.....Mostly because I don't know a lot about transformers.  Any thoughts on the rest of it?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2019)

No thoughts other than what I posted.  I am hoping the thread has more activity with comments from other than me.


----------

